# Anyone else planning on getting a GTX 1080 or 1070?



## JustAnotherPerson1 (May 18, 2016)

I might get an EVGA FTW 1080 sometime later this year. The 970 I have right now just isn't cutting it anymore.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

no lol, it wasn't that long ago that I bought a 970, it suits my needs enough so far.


----------



## JustAnotherPerson1 (May 18, 2016)

Persephone The Dread said:


> no lol, it wasn't that long ago that I bought a 970, it suits my needs enough so far.


lol don't get me wrong. My 970 is still a beast of a card, but the 1080 is more "future-proofing", if anything. The 8 GB of VRAM will come in more handy than the 4 of my 970.


----------



## ChrisPCD (May 19, 2013)

JustAnotherPerson1 said:


> The 8 GB of VRAM will come in more handy than the 4 of my 970.


I thought that was 3.5GB :nerd:


----------



## ChrisPCD (May 19, 2013)

and no, I don't need a 1080. I've got a Playstation 4. :kiss:


----------



## knightofdespair (May 20, 2014)

I'm waiting to see what happens with the slow motion trainwreck called Windows 10 and what happens in the next year. I want to rebuild an entire new x99 skylake system but if Microsoft is going to gimp all the media and UI choices with Windows 10 I might just stick with the one I have for another few years.


----------



## knightofdespair (May 20, 2014)

ChrisPCD said:


> and no, I don't need a 1080. I've got a Playstation 4. :kiss:


Hmmm.... Like someone saying I don't need a fully loaded BMW because I got a 1998 honda civic.


----------



## Silvanus (Apr 17, 2014)

I am going to be building a new system in a month or two and am definitely getting a 1080 for it. Going to be waiting for the third party custom cards to come out though to see if they do any manufacture overclocking and they should be a little bit cheaper than the founder editions on sale now. It is going to be a huge upgrade from my amd 7870 hd so I am pretty excited.


----------



## JustAnotherPerson1 (May 18, 2016)

knightofdespair said:


> I'm waiting to see what happens with the slow motion trainwreck called Windows 10 and what happens in the next year. I want to rebuild an entire new x99 skylake system but if Microsoft is going to gimp all the media and UI choices with Windows 10 I might just stick with the one I have for another few years.


I've been wanting to build a skylake pc lately, but that would mean buying a whole new motherboard and RAM. I'll stick with my Haswell for now.


----------



## Repix (Jan 14, 2016)

I'm sitting with two 980Ti's in SLI.

So maybe...?


----------



## knightofdespair (May 20, 2014)

JustAnotherPerson1 said:


> I've been wanting to build a skylake pc lately, but that would mean buying a whole new motherboard and RAM. I'll stick with my Haswell for now.


I don't think the cpu is going to get released until late fall and it will be a new socket so yeah all of that would have to be swapped.


----------



## andy1984 (Aug 18, 2006)

crap i thought you were talking about cars for a moment and i was thinking huh i don't care about cars at all... i don't care about gpu much more than i care about cars. a little bit more i guess. apparently i have a geforce 960M..................... hm.........


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

I am eyeballing the GTX1070 as a replacement for my Asus GTX680 DirectCU-II...

Once I replace my failed water cooling pump first, that is. It died today lol.


----------



## scooby (Jun 24, 2009)

I only bought a radeon 390 just this year. But maybe if they are cheap enough, I'll put this 390 in my old computer and keep that one at my brothers place and use a 1080 in this one. My country likes overpricing computer parts.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

scooby said:


> My country likes overpricing computer parts.


The Canadian dollar at the moment compared to the US is slightly crap: https://www.google.ca/#q=Canadian+dollar&gws_rd=cr


----------



## bbrownleather (Jun 7, 2015)

ya, i need to upgrade. maybe this time, or i'll wait for 2080.


----------



## Tom5 (Mar 13, 2012)

Im waiting for the TI version.

Got 780 ti atm.


----------



## OutsideR1 (Mar 13, 2014)

JustAnotherPerson1 said:


> lol don't get me wrong. My 970 is still a beast of a card, but the 1080 is more "future-proofing", if anything. The 8 GB of VRAM will come in more handy than the 4 of my 970.


What's the point of future proofing? AMD has even more powerful cards early next year with Vulcan. I am rocking a 970 myself and really tempted by the 1070 but dont see the point as I can max/near max 99% all games still at 1080p.


----------



## 2Milk (Oct 29, 2014)

I might get the GTX 1070 if my anxiety allows me to land a job, otherwise I will have to stick with my current HD7770.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

I'll probably get one. I'm sure it's good enough to run Megaman X in 1080p 60fps

Either way, i can't wait to have it installed so i can play dumbed down console ports.


----------



## AngelClare (Jul 10, 2012)

I was running a 780GTX for a really long time. Then this past December I spilled some liquid on my tower which totally hosed by card. I bought a 980GTX and now the 1080 that I was waiting for comes out.

If I can sell my 980 for a good price I'll get the 1080. My Oculus (if it ever actually arrives) will need all the power it can get. 

I'll probably never take the Oculus off. They'll just find a skeleton wearing an Oculus. I'll be like Captain Pike in the Star Trek pilot.


----------



## Fruitcake (Jan 19, 2012)

I think I'm gonna get a 1080.


----------



## unemployment simulator (Oct 18, 2015)

http://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2016/05/amd-rx-480-polaris-release-date-price-specs/


----------



## AngelClare (Jul 10, 2012)

Cool, I didn't know there were so many PC gaming enthusiasts here.


----------



## AngelClare (Jul 10, 2012)

Does anyone want to buy a slightly used bought Dec 31 2015

GeForce GTX 980 Ti SC+ GAMING 6GB Video Card w/ ACX 2.0+ Silent Cooling & Back Plate? 

Ignore, looks like the 1080 is impossible to get right now.


----------



## SaladDays (Nov 26, 2013)

> The 970 I have right now just isn't cutting it anymore.


how so? 970 is great for 1080p @ FPS on ultra for just about every game
Have you considered RX 480 crossfire instead? Waiting for benchmarks at least?

anyway i know some of you guys are neets how the **** can you afford high end PCs?

edit: tfw I was thinking of replacing my PC that is 7 years old with an i5-6400 and gtx 950 or single rx 480 (if I can afford it)....


----------



## SaladDays (Nov 26, 2013)

Fruitcake said:


> I think I'm gonna get a 1080.


Have you considered AMD's new GPUs? Do like 99% of SAS play on 4k to need 1080s ?


----------



## Fruitcake (Jan 19, 2012)

SaladDays said:


> Have you considered AMD's new GPUs? Do like 99% of SAS play on 4k to need 1080s ?


Yes. I'd rather not use CrossFire but I'm going to wait a couple of months before deciding, I think. I'm thinking of getting a 3440x1440 monitor. Also, I'm working and have been saving for years. JUST FOR THIS. And a house.


----------



## SaladDays (Nov 26, 2013)

Fruitcake said:


> Yes. I'd rather not use CrossFire but I'm going to wait a couple of months before deciding, I think. I'm thinking of getting a 3440x1440 monitor. Also, I'm working and have been saving for years. JUST FOR THIS. And a house.


What do you work as =O?


----------



## Fruitcake (Jan 19, 2012)

SaladDays said:


> What do you work as =O?


I have one job stocking shelves at a supermarket and another scanning and filing old records at an engineering and surveying company. It's not a high pay rate but I live with my parents so I save almost everything.

It's nice because the supermarket mostly employs young fit boys and I like young fit boys, and the engineering company mostly employs engineery boys, and I like engineery boys.


----------



## SaladDays (Nov 26, 2013)

Fruitcake said:


> I have one job stocking shelves at a supermarket and another scanning and filing old records at an engineering and surveying company. It's not a high pay rate but I live with my parents so I save almost everything.
> 
> It's nice because the supermarket mostly employs young fit boys and I like young fit boys, and the engineering company mostly employs engineery boys, and I like engineery boys.


Do you like "tuning" your co-workers?


----------



## Fruitcake (Jan 19, 2012)

SaladDays said:


> Do you like "tuning" your co-workers?


Yeaw, and I like perving at them. I don't meet sexy people anywhere else because I have no social life.


----------



## SaladDays (Nov 26, 2013)

Fruitcake said:


> Yeaw, and I like perving at them. I don't meet sexy people anywhere else because I have no social life.


But in another thread you were talking to me about getting "tuned" by several different boys at the same time, which one is it ò_Ó


----------



## ChrisPCD (May 19, 2013)

Well if they keep giving me overtime I'll build a whole new gtx 1080 worthy machine for the heck of it..................


----------



## Sprocketjam (Feb 16, 2014)

Maybe. I already have a GTX 980 Ti. I might wait another year or two and see what else they put out, like a 1080 Ti or something lol.


----------



## uziq (Apr 9, 2012)

In the future, perhaps. Right now I don't have the money for it.


----------



## AngelClare (Jul 10, 2012)

ChrisPCD said:


> Well if they keep giving me overtime I'll build a whole new gtx 1080 worthy machine for the heck of it..................


You prefer Velma over Daphne too?


----------



## ChrisPCD (May 19, 2013)

AngelClare said:


> You prefer Velma over Daphne too?


Yeah. Velma got a ghetto booty.


----------



## Xtreme2damax (Feb 20, 2016)

Hopefully soon if/when I have the money. My current hardware is around six or seven years old now so I'm overdue for an upgrade.


----------



## AngelClare (Jul 10, 2012)

I heard that the 1080 doesn't do Async Compute well compared to the latest AMD card. The performance benefit of DX12 is dependent on utilizing async compute.

Given that the performance boots from 980ti to 1080 is only about 20%, I'll wait for the next card or for DX12 to be more utilized so we can get some real benchmarks.

Rumor: Nvidia's Pascal Architecture Is In Trouble With Asynchronous Compute


----------

